# Omega Electroquartz - Omega Don't Support This Anymore



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Just a quick heads up about the Beta 21, cal.1301. I asked Omega if they help parts or serviced this model and this is the reply I received this morning. I think this has already been discussed but just to clarify the issue.

_Dear Mr. Orange,_

We thank you for your email and would like to apologize for the delay in responding to your message.

We have taken note that your OMEGA Electroquartz is in need of attention. However, as far as a repair of calibre 1301 is concerned, we regret to have to inform you that we are no longer in a position to undertake the repair of your OMEGA. In fact, this type of watch belongs to the first generation of electronic timepieces. Due to the outdated technology, the necessary components for a quality repair are unfortunately no longer available.

We are very sorry not to be able to give you a more favourable reply and thank you for your understanding.

With best regards,

Christine Loraux

A real shame as the calibres were definitely listed in the 2007 service cost pdf.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Anyone have any leads for servicing or parts? Maybe we can compile a database of useful contacts for these early electronic timepieces. I already know Keith is willing to have a go, I can't speak on behalf of Paul (Silver Hawk) though.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> P.S. Anyone have any leads for servicing or parts? Maybe we can compile a database of useful contacts for these early electronic timepieces. I already know Keith is willing to have a go, I can't speak on behalf of Paul (Silver Hawk) though.


Hi Gary,

Yes, I'm always willing to have a go....esp. with the Megasonics and Megaquartz but more than happy on the others. 

I'm already doing 214, 218 Accutrons for others as well as 500, 505 Hamiltons and the R148/184 LIPs....plus of course the Dynatron range (ESA 9150 through to 9158)...and also the Landeron 4750 / 4760 etc.  in fact any...'cause I also do the Seikos / Citizen / PUWs and UMFs. 

Add my name...cheers.

Paul


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Ahhh hhaaaaa

I sure do have a lead for you, it begins with a big S and ends with TS! That's right STS! I know that Tony still services most obsolete Omega's 1510 (mine is proof of this! lol) 1511, 1516, 1611 (CQ) and most other Omega electronics! I am 99% sure they do Electroquartz too!

I can HIGHLY recomend their service,I think my MQ2.4 speaks for itself???

If you contact STS and ask for Wayne or Tony they should be able to help you mate! Just tell them Tom Dick (I know I know) pointed you in their direction!

Cheers Tom


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

In fact I am 99.9% sure as I was in there last week talking Electroquartz's with Tony! Off the top of my head the do:

Eelctro Quartz

Chrono Quartz (mine is going in end of this month for full overhaul)

Mega Quartz (including the really rare stuff like 1510)

Not Mega Sonic (becuase I hear they are a nightmare to work on)

F300's (including Speedsonic)

bla bla bla

Cheers Tom


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Great news Paul and thanks for the speedy reply :thumbsup:. Sounds like you're a very busy man.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

dickstar1977 said:


> Ahhh hhaaaaa
> 
> I sure do have a lead for you, it begins with a big S and ends with TS! That's right STS! I know that Tony still services most obsolete Omega's 1510 (mine is proof of this! lol) 1511, 1516, 1611 (CQ) and most other Omega electronics! I am 99% sure they do Electroquartz too!
> 
> ...


More good news, thanks for that Tom :thumbup: . Strange that STS will offer this service but Bienne won't but I'm not complaining.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. I suspect you've heard this a thousand times before but please tell me you have a brother called Harry. I know, I'll get me coat .


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dickstar1977 said:


> Not Mega Sonic (because I hear they are a nightmare to work on)


Strange that.... :blink:

They are certainly an unusual movement and, in my opinion, the ultimate hummer to own. But I've recently worked on 3 or 4 of these and once you understand their peculiarities, I find them easier than an F300.

It is true that you have to be spotlessly clean with these movements. Slightness bit of debris will upset the magnetic gears and therefore time keeping. And I guess there are no spare NOS tuning forks with their attached micromotor.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

I think it was something to do with a pool of oil or something! Probably best asking Keith as he was privy to the conversation we had at STS, all a bit over my head, I just like them for the historical value and the fact they look great on my wrist!

Oh I am so so fickle!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Every time I see that microrotor pic it fills me with awe. How on earth could anyone assemble all those tiny parts in such a small area?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

dickstar1977 said:


> I think it was something to do with a pool of oil or something! Probably best asking Keith as he was privy to the conversation we had at STS, all a bit over my head, I just like them for the historical value and the fact they look great on my wrist!
> 
> Oh I am so so fickle!


That makes two of us then Tom.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dickstar1977 said:


> I think it was something to do with a pool of oil or something! Probably best asking Keith as he was privy to the conversation we had at STS, all a bit over my head, I just like them for the historical value and the fact they look great on my wrist!
> 
> Oh I am so so fickle!


Probably referring to the sealed, oil-filled, micromotor. I guess if that oil becomes thick and gungy, all Megasonic owners are stuffed. 

Unless someone is brave enough to attempt opening one of these sealed units, replace the oil and re-seal it. Now that would be something! :notworthy:


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Gary

Yeah I know, this is probably another reason I am such an STS advocate! If it was't for them virtually my entire (extensive lol) colelction of Omega electrocis would be dud!!!! (and Keith that is! lol sorry mate you are a star too!!!!!!!)

I have just been getting in to the whole STS/ Bienne debate on the other forum! It does boil down to preference but when you have someone round the corner who will work on things not even the manufacturers will then it is a big plus for me!!

I think I have a habbit of stiring up a storm but ultimately the reason I sing STS's praise of much is that they have never let me down, always find a way of doing what I want (including bringing my 1510 back from the grave to basically NOS) and when it comes back (to my laymans eye) looks like it did the day it was new!!!! I don't go in fo rthe whole depth of finish thing becuase I wear my watches daily and they get dinged, whilst they are things of beauty (in the eye of the beholder) they were designed to get worn day in day out! My 1510 already has a few scrathes and marks from my wearing it but it ads to the character IMHO.

What I will say on the electronics front is that STS has a NOS Stardust and the case refinish on my 1510 is as good as their NOS one! Keith has seen mine in the flesh so I am sure he will back me up on the job they did on my F2.4!!

Cheers Tom

P.S. I don't have a brother call harry but I do have a brother called Andy so his intitial are 'A Dick', I blame the parents!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I am willing to have a go at the Cal 130*. Spares will be a problem, but i think the common problem of running double time is easily sorted.....Gary's one will be the Guinea Pig, and if it all goes wrong..at least its not my own watch... :lol:

I agree with Paul, regarding the Megasonics, once you have done a few, its a nice easy movement to work on...just have to follow procedure and watch those magnetic mobiles...eh Paul?

The point regarding the future problems with the movements is correct, the oil in the sealed micromotor will eventually degrade, thus rendering them useless. Of course by then some clever bugger will have sorted out how to fill them....

Toms F2.4 is as good up close up as the display one at STS, i did try and inspected for the long term, but Tom managed to wrestle it from my wrist... :cry2:

Yes i am a star!

His brother is not called Harry, however i think he might be Royalty... :lol: :lol: ( sorry Tom...couldn't resist that )

And yes Gary, getting your coat would bea good thing....don't you think


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

dickstar1977 said:


> P.S. I don't have a brother call harry but I do have a brother called Andy so his intitial are 'A Dick', I blame the parents!


Used to work with 2 guys who had their names stencilled on their shared office door.

I GORE

A DICK

But that was an Anthony


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> Sounds like you're a very busy man.


Not at all Gary...no one else collects the non-Omega models.  :lol:


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

lol! Curse my funny name!!!! you want to try working with;

Tom Dick, Head of School!!! it's a bloody nightmare!!

Anyway, I think one of you brave soles should get cracking with the old Megasonic oil filled thingamy motor!!!!

On another note, I have something quite special on it's way from a land far far away! It will be going to STS at some point for an overhaul so when it arrives I will post some before and after pics (probably a couple of month down the line!!)

I would go out on a limb (and probably get pushed of it lol) and say that other than the brave souls like Keith and Paul STS are just about the only people I know of (including Bienne) who service and restore early Omega Electronics! just don't tell everyone or their parts supply might dry up and then we will all be stuck!!!

One good thing is that there are still non running omega electronics out there tha go for silly low money and only just need the right battery change! just look at the Albatros Keith picked up a few months back that had the battery in teh wrong way round!!!

Cheers Tom


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Tom,

You must have a significant number of shares in STS....it's the only explanation for this fanaticism. :lol:

Cheers

Paul


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Lol, funny you should say that, I think someone was hinting at it on the Swiss Forum too! lol

I wish I did have shares! probably wouldn't get much work done though and would go bankrupt sharpish buying up all the watches that came for service lol!

I know I harp on about STS but I think it is nice to mix things up a bit and all we often see is 'Bienne this and Bienne that'! I do think it's strange though! If anyone should be able to service early Omega quartz watches it should be Omega! I wonder how long it will be until we see them manufacturing spares like IC's? Wonder if they ever will?

I think the issue with Bienne is that they do have spares but they need them incase of warranty work on the watches they have already serviced! I know one thing for sure, I wouldn't mind getting in to the parts department at Bienne! I'd be rich, rich I tells ya!

Tom


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

At the end of the day we're in very privileged position to have both Bienne and STS to choose from. Not to mention those clever and inquisitive enthusiasts like Keith and Paul.

Speaking for myself I'm very pleased to have contacts to keep these great time pieces going. And what would we do without the internet and great forums like this?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well put Gary

I think it is great having communities like this a great places like Bienne and STS to support us collectors!

I do wonder if the value of these watches will ever get such that repro parts will ever become available! I remember the nightmare when I was trying to source a new circuit for my 2.4! I guess the cost was so massive when manufacturing the early quartz stuff and they were so over engineered that it is unlikely we will ever see them been reproduced!

God I wish they would re issue the Marine Chronometer! what a momentus occasion that would be (only f they sold it in limited number)

I was walking aorund our local shopping centre (bluewater in Kent) with my SM300 pro on the other day and counted no less that 15 other people wearing the same watch :cry2:

Only other person (outside of the forum) I have ever seen with a vintage Omega was a very unsuspecting guy in Sainsbury's who was wearing a lovely speedsonic! I asked him about it and folowing a brief conversation about how nice I thought it was (I don't think he believed me when I said I had one too as I was wearing my SM300 at the time) he then drove past me in his Ferrari 599 NICE!!!

:lol:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

On the subject of spares manufacture, i reckon that if the interest was there, the Chinese would reproduce the spares.

Technology has moved on, so even for amazing parts like the ESA index wheels, there will be somebody somewhere with the know-how to make them...we all just need to produce the motive for doing so!!!!!

Although unfortunately, as with all things vintage, it will ultimately be the numbers and ( no doubt high )future values of watches, electronic or mechnical that will dictate whether it is cost effective to do so.....

Keith.

PS....has Gary got his coat yet??


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

KEITHT said:


> PS....has Gary got his coat yet??


Sorry Keith it's too hot here in Wantage for coats today, T-shirt and shorts for me. I think Tom's forgiven me anyhow.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

KEITHT said:


> Although unfortunately, as with all things vintage, it will ultimately be the numbers and ( no doubt high )future values of watches, electronic or mechnical that will dictate whether it is cost effective to do so.....


I agree Keith...just can't see it happening though. To the best of my knowledge, no one is rewinding Accutron or ESA 9162 coils...I wish they would.  There are many fanatical Hamilton collectors out there...but no parts are made; it is all NOS parts still...maybe when that dries up...

I remember when I first got involved in vintage motorcycles (Silver Hawk  ) in the early 1980's, getting magnetos & dynamos rewound was hard enough and only one guy was manufacturing rather crude rolled mudguards that needed extensive modification to fit & look right on our 1930's bikes. Over the last 25 years, that has all changed as the world wide membership of the VMCC has climbed from 3,000 to 15,000, so there are many professional companies out there offering all sorts of services.

But I still cant see anyone stepping forward and making Megasonic micromotors.  Are you offering? :tongue2:

Paul


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Problem is, you know there are still watch shops and old Omega agents out there with boxes and boxes of spares for our watches! they are just waiting for us to discover them on ebay!

I long for the days to return when I could walk in to my local Omega dealer and they come down with a NOS football timer and say 'I found this in the store cupboard if you are interested?'!

I still amazes me what crops up occasionally!!! I bet there are still NOS Omega electrocis sitting in shop store cupbords around the world! jus tlook at my NOS MQ32Khz, bought 30+ years back a s a gift and never worn!! nuts!!

I still kick myself for not buying the mint, boxed SM600 ploprof from the pawn borkers in my home town for Â£500 two years back!! curses!

:blink:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

dickstar1977 said:


> I still kick myself for not buying the mint, boxed SM600 ploprof from the *pawn borkers *in my home town for Â£500 two years back!! curses!
> 
> :blink:


Whats this? I saw many strange things during my visit Tom, including special pensioners day at Mcdonalds, but i didn't see no pawn borkers!!! mind you we never got to the Chinese or Indian..do we!!! :lol:

Head of education you say???

Keith.

Ps..Yes, yes i know ...i am getting my coat as well....


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Just had a call from the missus to say that a mystery package from Brazil has arrived. Wonder what that can be then ? :naughty:

Half excited and half full of trepidation, odd sensation. I'll report back later.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Ah ha!!

My work machine doesn't have spell check!!!! My post today are full of gramatical errors! where is my admin when I need her!! :cry2: (god how bad does that sound????)

Cheers Tom :blink:


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Gary

Could it be a box of brazil nuts???


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

dickstar1977 said:


> Gary
> 
> Could it be a box of brazil nuts???


Bloody expensive nuts if it is Tom :lol:.

No it's an Omega Electroquartz Pupitre, non working and probably needs a new dial (couldn't really tell from the pics :blink: ). In other words an ebay gamble that might pay off or be an expensive folly. Only time will tell I guess.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> Just had a call from the missus to say that a mystery package from Brazil has arrived. Wonder what that can be then ? :naughty:


What a nice missus to phone you up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > Just had a call from the missus to say that a mystery package from Brazil has arrived. Wonder what that can be then ? :naughty:
> ...


That she is Paul. She tolerates my watch habit with amazing patience and even my watch related ramblings, although she does glaze over occasionally. I have that effect anyway, as Keith will no doubt tell you .

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Yep glazed is a good description. She's a lovely lady, who generously tried to feine interest whilst i was at gary's once..i thought that very sweet, then caught her popping a handful of valium..... :huh:

Guess i 'll see you Friday then Gary? no shorts though please, i have only just rid myself of the mental picture you conjured up earlier!!! :lol:

Tom..apologies for the ribbing, its very boring here at work.....so i like to amuse myself with long distance internet p**s taking.

You know i don't mean it.... 

Keith


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

KEITHT said:


> Yep glazed is a good description. She's a lovely lady, who generously tried to feine interest whilst i was at gary's once..i thought that very sweet, then caught her popping a handful of valium..... :huh:
> 
> Guess i 'll see you Friday then Gary? no shorts though please, i have only just rid myself of the mental picture you conjured up earlier!!! :lol:
> 
> ...


I'd imagine it's bad enough having one watch geek in the house, so imagine the two of us wittering on about nothing, who can blame the girl really. Actually she does have quite an active interest in watches and often asks what someone's wearing on the telly. I've also contemplated selling watches and she's told me I can't because she likes them too.

Yep guess I'll be heading to your gaff on Friday mate, don't worry I'll spare you the shorts, time to get the thong out I thought .

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

THONG!!!! Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo  :cry2:

Remember you have to bend down in my house to avoid the low ceilings, the resulting view doesn,t bare thinking about!!!

I ws made to feel very welcome by Garys wife, she had the politeness to stay in....thats more than i can say for my other half, who always makes sure she is out if any of my watch friend come calling.

Fridays fine Gary if you can make it...just let me know!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

fftopic:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

KEITHT said:


> Remember you have to bend down in my house to avoid the low ceilings, the resulting view doesn,t bare thinking about!!!


 :fear:

Rich


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> fftopic:


Your right, my apologies!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Oops, sorry guys we seem to have veered off course quite dramatically here.

OK just got home and opened my Brazilian package, I'll do a separate post when I've had chance to take a few snaps. Alls I'll say is I've tried a new battery and it still doesn't work, so I've reached the end of my technical prowess :blink:.

Cheers,

Gary


----------

